# التحكم بالحاسب باستخدام العضلات



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يناير 2010)




----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا قمر علي الاخبا الجديدة دي

تسلم ايدك يا حبي


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا للخبر يا كوكى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر علي الاخبا الجديدة دي
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا حبي





كليمو قال:


> شكرا للخبر يا كوكى



*ثانكس لوجودكم لجميل
روزى
كليموووو*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للخبر والمعلومات


الرب يسوع يبارككم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للخبر والمعلومات
> 
> 
> الرب يسوع يبارككم​*



*ثانكس النهيسى نورتنى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الخبر يا سويتى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك يا كوكى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الخبر يا سويتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ثانكس كوكو*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> *ميرسى على الخبر
> ربنا يباركك يا كوكى​*



*ثانكس مرمورة*​


----------

